# Quartet10 in 2.0 PartsExpress Box



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

I am building a system for my in-laws and have been turned towards the quartet10 as a possibility for the sub. However, I don't have the time to build a sub from scratch so I have turned to the parts-express prefab boxes for help. The 2.0 cubic foot box is the largest allowable size. We are upgrading the system from a 500 dollar HTIB that is 10 years old so this sub along with the other upgrades will yield an impressive step up.

I called CSS about using a smaller box than the recommended 18" cube and he recommended I post here to get some help on the change in weighting on the PR and how it will impact performance.

The parts-express box is this one. It is externally 17" x 17" x 15 7/8" and a net internal volume of 2.00 cubic feet.

I'd still like to use the similar I-bracing found in this build thread to add weight and a little more structure to the sub.

If the performance is not hampered too much with the smaller size this build would be my preferred. If not this then I'll be going with a Dayton 12" sealed with 500 watts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

2.cu.ft. would be about 1.75 cu.ft. net volume after the displacement subtractions of the components, it would work with 7 washers added to each PR. The tuning frequency will be 23 hz. The Bash 300 amp would need the default hi-pass filter changed from 17.7 hz to 20.4 hz with 1 db of boost. CSS will do this for you for a nominal charge. ($15)

You can expect a huge performance increase over the HTIB sub!


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> 2.cu.ft. would be about 1.75 cu.ft. net volume after the displacement subtractions of the components, it would work with 7 washers added to each PR. The tuning frequency will be 23 hz. The Bash 300 amp would need the default hi-pass filter changed from 17.7 hz to 20.4 hz with 1 db of boost. CSS will do this for you for a nominal charge. ($15)
> 
> You can expect a huge performance increase over the HTIB sub!
> 
> View attachment 34396


Looks really good, I will give CSS a call and find out how fast I can have goods shipped. The Quartet10 is currently out of stock but this configuration by far yields the flattest, best performance for the size cabinet and budget.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I just checked and the Quartet10 is showing that it's available.

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET10 Subwoofer Kit


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes I just ordered the kit and it will most likely ship on Friday. One more question, does the 1.75 net cubic feet include bracing?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, if you do the "I" bracing like I did.


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

About box stuffing...I built the box already without stuffing, but I have some 6 lb rock wool I thought about putting on the back wall opposite the driver. My question is will it make any difference in sound or performance? Honestly it seems like the box sounds a bit hollow so I'm leaning towards putting it in. Unless its all in my head 

I'll be posting a new build thread with pics this weekend.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Install it on the back wall but not covering the amp and see how it sounds. If you feel it needs more you can install some on the sides around the PR's.


----------

